# dianabol and fat burners



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

hey guys. was wondering if you could help me out. i've been recently doing the t5s and they're working quite well. burning a lot of fat but also seem to be getting skinnier. so want to take some dianabol to bulk myself back up a little bit. diet is good and doing a lot of cardio aswell as weight training 3 to 4 times a week. is there anyway i could keep burning the fat off with fat burners aswell as bulk up my muscle with dianabol. becuase i dont want to bulk up and then put back on all the fat i've been trying to burn off the past month. any help would be much appriciated guys. thanks


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dude your taking T5s to burn fat but aint happy coz your looking 'skinnier'??? Think you need to decide what you want to do, lean up or bulk up. I dont see the point in taking fat burners then not being happy coz your looking skinnier :lol:

If you lose bodyfat then look to bulk up you will only put on fat if you take on more calories than needed to grow and it will get stored or because your diet is crappy.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Adding in dbol will certainly help retain muscle whilst dieting.

BUT if i were you i would post up your diet/training/cardio regime and see if some of the knowledgable guys on here can improve things a bit. Maybe everything is working well for you but i am guessing you are eating too little, poss overdoing cardio and stims if like you say you are getting skinnier (which im taking to mean noticeably losing muscle).


----------



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks guys. when i said im getting skinnier i meant my muscle seems to be going aswell as my fat. im eating around 3 meals a day of just protien to try keep the muscle. asin steak and chicken. and doing cardio most mornings for around 30 mins. i.e. running/rowing. but i also want to build my muscle quickly aswell as shred fat. which is why i wanted to know if it would work if i was to use dianabol and a fat burner.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dude if your only eating protein your body will just start to use protein as its main energy source which is the last thing you want as your muscles need the protein, also without carbs you will lose alot of water which will make you look and feel alot smaller or flatter.

If your just having protein and no carbs and havent increased your fats then you will be taking in way to few calories so no wonder your getting skinny.

Read around the forum on keto diets or ckd diets as sounds like you mean well but got it a bit wrong.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Well dianabol isn't a "stripping" steroid, some people suffer from water retention so it isn't the best for cutting.

If your wanting to lose body fat and stay ripped best oral would be like anavar or stanzolol for that.

Personally I'd add test + the oral, then alter my diet to help maintain muscle (i.e. 3xheavy compound sessoins + HITT cardio x 3) something like that would give you good results.

Try posting your diet, your training routine (in farily decent detail). Odds are ;

1) Your not loosing muscle, but fat (its just the "mirage" of it)

2) Your starving your body and loosing muscle.

3) Your not training enough.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

B.warrior said:


> thanks guys. when i said im getting skinnier i meant my muscle seems to be going aswell as my fat. im eating *around 3 meals a day of just protien to try keep the muscle*. asin steak and chicken. and doing cardio most mornings for around 30 mins. i.e. running/rowing. but i also want to build my muscle quickly aswell as shred fat. which is why i wanted to know if it would work if i was to use dianabol and a fat burner.












3 x meals per day of just protein is not enough.

An average person needs 2200-2500 calories to maintain their body mass.

It'd be pretty hard to make that by protein alone tbf (can't imagine how much chicken would be...)


----------



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

ha ok guys i get what your saying. how about this. i stick to what im doing now. as in the diet and the cardio. which i know will eventually make me into skin and bone. but in around 4 weeks i start on dianabol and bulk up pure muscle! if i do cardio and eat a lot of carbs whilst on dianabol i will still bulk up aswell as keeping my flat stomach wont i?

and sorry if you feel as though im taking the ****. im new to all these supplments and dieting properly. as you can probably tell haha. thanks guys


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

B.warrior said:


> ha ok guys i get what your saying. how about this. i stick to what im doing now. as in the diet and the cardio. which i know will eventually make me into skin and bone. but in around 4 weeks i start on dianabol and bulk up pure muscle! if i do cardio and eat a lot of carbs whilst on dianabol i will still bulk up aswell as keeping my flat stomach wont i?
> 
> and sorry if you feel as though im taking the ****. im new to all these supplments and dieting properly. as you can probably tell haha. thanks guys


Well why not research more into steroids mate? you seem as if you perfect steroid is stanzolol.

As for the diet and training, stick to heavy compounds (they'll help burn fat and build muscle) for cardio HITT training is the best way to go, when you bulk up again drop the cardio down a little bit.

but deffo consider stanzolol for lean gains


----------



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

zelobinksy said:


> Well why not research more into steroids mate? you seem as if you perfect steroid is stanzolol.
> 
> As for the diet and training, stick to heavy compounds (they'll help burn fat and build muscle) for cardio HITT training is the best way to go, when you bulk up again drop the cardio down a little bit.
> 
> but deffo consider stanzolol for lean gains


thanks mate. well i already have the dianabol as i bought it off a friend who was selling cheap. thought i might aswell try it. when you say heavy compounds. what exactly do you mean?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Its not the worst steroid its just not the best for lean gains as it can produce retention.

Heavy compounds - Excercises which use mulitiple muscles (squats/dead lifts etc) - aim for 3-5 reps, builds muscle and increases your bmr.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi mate

Protein should be around 1.5 to 2g per pound of bodyweight, if tryin to maintain muscle and lose body fat.

With carbs i would adjust on a weekly basis through trial and error, so you are not gaining too much fat.

Eating protein only 3 times a day would be a big mistake mate tbh. It is no wonder you are losing size and muscle.

I would seriousy forget about the AA's untill your diet is spot on, and you have a better understanding of BB nutrition.

Hope this helps.


----------



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

when you say retention you mean water retention? because that goes once you finish the cycle doesn't it mate?. and yeah i try to do things as in squats and dead lifts a lot


----------



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Protein should be around 1.5 to 2g per pound of bodyweight, if tryin to maintain muscle and lose body fat.
> 
> ...


thanks mate. helped a lot by the way. will try this before dianabol


----------



## B.warrior (Sep 25, 2010)

oh and when taking dianabol. would it be ok to use shakes? if so what would you reccomend? thanks guys


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

yes it can produce water retention and genreally does go, but people don't like that.

as for shakes take them whenever your training personally, always help boost protein/calories.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

To be honest mate if you dont even have the knowledge on how to feed yourself then no way would i recommend you start taking any form of steroids!

Get the most out of training, diet and learn as much as you can THEN look at using steroids when you have manipulated your training and diet to maximum potential.

If you need to ask if you can take shakes while on a cycle then i would say its obvious you are not ready to be putting things like steroids into your body.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

AAS is a waste of your money and time if you don't know enough about dieting.

Just throwin' this out..


----------

